# Needing parts for Savage 110



## Sterlo58 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a Savage youth model 110 in .243. It needs a new magazine spring and follower. I have checked all the usual websites and parts houses but nobody ever has them in stock. Any suggestions.


----------



## chuckdog (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know your usual's, but they seem the be in stock at my usual first stop? Lot of variants, 10's 110's? Short action #26

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=0/sid=335/schematicsdetail/110-111-112-112BT-Top-Loading


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 17, 2012)

cool thanks


----------



## fishtail (Mar 18, 2012)

Happened to be researching a Model 110FXP last night.
Found on the Savage site by entering the serial number and doing a parts search there are a few parts they do carry.
https://store.savagearms.com/partfinder/


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 19, 2012)

fishtail said:


> Happened to be researching a Model 110FXP last night.
> Found on the Savage site by entering the serial number and doing a parts search there are a few parts they do carry.
> https://store.savagearms.com/partfinder/



Thanks
Surprisingly it was cheaper ordering directly from Savage than through Brownells.


----------



## fishtail (Mar 19, 2012)

Good deal!


----------



## throwdown (Apr 1, 2012)

I alway's order my Savage parts directly from Savage. Minus barrels and stocks. They are super quick, and normally don't charge me if it's a wear item.


----------



## savage11006 (Apr 5, 2012)

anyone had any problems with the non action screw wearing through the stock?


----------

